# Help To Build My Rig



## CHALLENGER (Mar 23, 2010)

Hii All....First i am working on 3d software's like Maya, Max, Houdini etc.

My budget : 60-70k

==========================================

Processor : Suggest from this 2

1] Intel® Core™ i7-930 Processor (8M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 4.80 GT/s Intel® QPI)

2] Intel® Xeon® Processor W3530 (8M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 4.80 GT/s Intel® QPI)

Check here :- 
	
	



```
*ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=37147,41313,41447,
```
I don't want i7-920 coz difference is only 10$  & i Don't know as I read some of d threads no1 suggest Xeon processor even if W3530 is looks better then i7 { I am not into computer parts but in compare i found Xeon W3530 is better then i7-930 in few features with same price. }

Xeon is having this 2 extra features in same price = ECC Memory Supported & Intel® Demand Based Switching { I really don't know what this features for  }

=========================================

Processor : May i go 4 = Intel® Desktop Board DX58SO

Check here = 
	
	



```
*www.intel.com/Products/Desktop/Motherboards/DX58SO/DX58SO-overview.htm
```
I like Intel over AMD as after some researches i found AMD is good then Intel but as AMD goes older its giving trouble & becoming slower so i like to buy Intel mb.

=========================================

Monitor : LCD 22 or 24. I want square monitor as in wide screen sphere looks like egg in 3d software's. 1 of my friend having wide screen so better prefer square 22/24 monitor & specially which going to give less tress to my eyes.

=========================================

Grafix Card : No idea but i prefer Nvidia

=========================================

RAM : 2 to 4 gb is ok. Suggest brand.

=========================================

SMPS : 500w is enough ? or i want more plez suggest.

=========================================

Cabinet : good cooling & adjustable as well if having some ports like esata, headphones, usb its good.

=========================================

That's it........ plez give ur suggestion.....Thanks.

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

I think my budget is quite low for this so may be 80k last. Plez try to keep total in 65/75k...Thanks.


----------



## kanishka (Mar 23, 2010)

AFAIK , Xeon Processor is for servers.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 23, 2010)

But there is no difference between features ? so why they r specially for servers ? Its not possible to use them in desktop pc ??


----------



## pranav1994 (Mar 23, 2010)

Xeon processors can be used on desktop PCs just fine.


----------



## kanishka (Mar 23, 2010)

They can very well be used in desktop pcs but i think they aren't good for overclocking.


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 23, 2010)

I think u should go with i7 as they are specifically designed for Desktop PC. Whereas Xeon processors are for severs


----------



## dissel (Mar 23, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> =========================================
> 
> Monitor : LCD 22 or 24. I want square monitor as in wide screen sphere looks like egg in 3d software's. 1 of my friend having wide screen so better prefer square 22/24 monitor & specially which going to give less tress to my eyes.
> 
> =========================================



It means 5.4 aspect ratio monitor,

I am also want to know if any monitor available in this aspect ratio size ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 23, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> I like Intel over AMD as after some researches i found AMD is good then Intel but as AMD goes older its giving trouble & becoming slower so i like to buy Intel mb.


first of all there is nothing like that. amd's processors are not slow and they are VFM than intel. in fact Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955, 965 (priced at 8100, 9100 respectively) perform as fast as Core 2 Quad Q9550, Q9400 (priced at 13000, 9300 respectively)
but sadly they come no where close to core i7. and for your work core i7 is best as they are great for any kind of 2d or 3d rendering.

Core i7 930 2.66GHz @ 14.8k
MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k 
PowerColour HD5770 1GB GDDR5 V2 @ 9.6k
Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ 5.3k
LG H55N DVD @1.1K
Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse combo @ 0.7k
Altec Lansing VS2421 @ 2.2K
Numeric 1 KVA UPS @ 4.2k

Total - 63.1k

rest on a monitor. you can take suggestions about it from somebody else.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 23, 2010)

ohk processor fix. I am going for Core i7 930.

MSI X58 Pro is this mb good for above processor ?

Corsair VX450W is this enough for above conf. ? don't u think 500w or more is good ?

I like HD5770 1GB GDDR5 but I am going for XFX as PowerColour design is not that good. Any other nvidia gfx card choice ?

I like the case. Its cool. Looks r ok but overall great deal 4 its price.

I already have ups, keyboard,mouse & speaker so i want only products which i mention in my 1st post but thanks for suggestions.

Plez if u give me few more good choices in Mb, gfx card & monitor its good for me to choose from.

Thanks again for help.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 23, 2010)

if you wan't only the cpu components then you can get a really powerful rig for that budget

Core i7 930 2.66GHz @ 14.8k

MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k (great VFM) 
(some other -
BIOSTAR TPower X58 @ 12.5k
ASUS Rampage II Gene @ 17.4k)

Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 22.9k(ONLY IF YOU GAME SERIOUSLY) 
otherwise - 
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k 
otherwise - 
PowerColour HD5770 1GB GDDR5 V2 @ 9.6k(sufficient for your work)

Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k
Corsair VX550W(hd5870 or 5850) @ 5k or Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k(hd5770)
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k

i don't know about square monitors


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 23, 2010)

========================================
Radeon™ HD 5770 1024 MB DDR5 DisplayPort XXX (HD-577A-ZNDC)   =   PCI-E 2.0

Radeon™ HD 5770 1024 MB DDR5 DisplayPort XXX (HD-577A-ZNDK)   =   PCI-E 2.1

I like this above 2 models from ati  5 series all features are same except PCI-E support. 1 is havin 2.0 & other 2.1 so whats d difference between them & which is better? Is PCI-E 2.0 & 2.1 is supported by DX58SO MB ???

Plez Help...Thanks.

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

*===========================================
@ *Jaskanwar Singh = I prefer 5770 but if i go for XFX is that ok coz PowerColour design is not that good & there is no such a huge price difference.

Processor = Core i7 930 2.66GHz

Mother Board = NOt sure yet about brand Intel chipset, *MSI or any other brand ???*

GFX Card = Radeon™ HD 5770 1024 MB DDR5 *but (HD-577A-ZNDC)   =   PCI-E 2.0 OR (HD-577A-ZNDK)   =   PCI-E 2.1* *or any1 having Nvidia SLI choice ??*

Cabinet : I will choose 1 from NZXT product. *If any1 have other brand choices plez give me ur suggestions soon.*

RAM : *Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium OR Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit ??* I think 4gb is enough for me. May be i will increase it to 6gb later.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 23, 2010)

why do you wan't DX58SO? if you wan't a high end mobo go for ASUS Rampage II Gene, but still such mobos are not recommended for your work (they are for gamers). MSI X58 Pro is sufficient, a great VFM
THERE IS VERY LITTLE PERFORMANCE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN BOARDS WITH SAME CHIPSET
PCI-E 2.0 & 2.1 have same speed
PCI-E 2.1 card will work with PCI-E 2.0
you have made a good choice for graphics card

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

6GB of ram is recommended for your work. you can go for Corsair TR3X2G-1333 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 7k 

Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.2k is another cabinet


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 23, 2010)

I am playing games to bro & i completed farcry, farcry2, witcher, stalker soc & cs & more so i want to play few games too like gta 4, Mafiya 2, Diablo 3, Stalker cop & good action n RPG game. I am not a serious gamer so don't want to play games at high end settings but want to play on medium setting for fun as well i am not going to change my pc conf. at least for 3/4 years so i want good mobo too. that's why i am asking for DX58SO which having good cooling + good sound & as i am purchasing intel processor i think its quite good that i go 4 intel chipset DX58SO....any suggestion ??

now only have to choice motherboard & Monitor. I think latest wide screen monitors r supported Softwares like maya, max. Plus i have to check that Radeon™ HD 5770 1024 MB DDR5 DisplayPort XXX (HD-577A-ZNDK) is suported bt maya 2010 or not as every gfx card is not for maya.

Thanks again for ur great help.


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

@OP, you wont get square monitors above 19 inch now, certainly not in LCDs.
circle never seems to be oval or an egg in widescreen. certainly you SW is some old SW and does not works in those res, though IMO it is unlikely even older SW wont do that. until and unless you have generated something in square ration i.e. 1:1 and put into full screen and it tries to stretch to cover the display.
get 6GB ram as in core i7 triple channel RAM support is their.


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2010)

@OP:
You would be better suited with a PRO series card. Quadro or FireGL. These are non gaming cards, but certified and tested for 3D work, for the likes you are interested in. Gaming cards, are ill suited for 3D work.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 24, 2010)

ok so i think i decided to go for....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor = Core i7 930 2.66GHz  =  FIX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GFX Card = XFX Radeon™ HD 5770 1024 MB DDR5 (HD-577A-ZNDK)   =   PCI-E 2.1 = FIX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RAM : Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit = FIX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD : Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB = FIX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Supply : Corsair VX550W = FIX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mother Board = Intel X58 Express Chipset

```
*www.motherboards.org/imageview.html?i=/images/reviews/hardware/1831_p3_1.jpg

*www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/DX58SO/DX58SO-overview.htm
```
Plez give me some more details on MSI mb features which is better then intel chipset ya MSI price is really good but i think intel processors r surely going to support more intel chipset & intel as more/good support for many software's.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cabinet : Not yet decided. As i want easy to remove function for hdd. I like NZXT M59 but i really don't like that vertical drive mounting means i don't know how i am going to remove sata & power supply cables from it ??? If hdd mounting is horizontal then i think its eas to remove cables from hdd...Any suggestions ??? 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monitor : Yeh i think many lcd monitor brands finds the problem of some software's which requires square ratio so i think wide screen is ok for me but as my work needs close view with monitor many times plez suggest me monitor which going to care my eyes. 22"/24" is good. Specially suggest me a good lcd brand so that i will check there site for features.

Samsung, viewsonic, benq, aser, dell or any other ????
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for all  friends for lots of help n 4 giving me good pc knowledge 

Plez feel free to post nay suggestion u likke to give me.

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

===============================================

What's the difference between MSI X58 Pro & X58 Pro-E ??

Whats d price of MSI X58 Pro-E ???

May i go for X58 Pro-E ???


----------



## vickybat (Mar 24, 2010)

@CHALLENGER

Go for jaskanar's config and stick with the msi x58 pro.Its real vfm and you won't regret.

As far gpu is concerned you should wait for gtx 470 as its just around the corner.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 24, 2010)

Ya but i think there is no such a big price difference in x58pro & pro-E so why not pro-E ?

Just want to know the difference that's why asking.

Franky i really like the looks of Intel® Desktop Board DX58SO the mb looks much professional then any other x58 ya but as i check some of d sites for MSI i am really falling in love with MSI coz of VFM.

But still i am confuse with mb as they have different features with different prices & really don't know which feature is good for me for mb price & for my work so plez if possible give me some detail info on features of Intel Desktop Board DX58SO & MSI x58pro & pro-E. Or if u give me any site link for compair this 3 product its really going to help me a lot to choose from this 3 mb.
Thanks.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 24, 2010)

Buddy the msi pro-e is great board and you is a good overclocker.You cannot oc with the intel board and the bios lacks a lot of features.

So go for the msi eyes closed.

And consider fermi as the gpu when it launches on march 26th.


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

*www.msi.com/index.php?func=compareindex
this is your link for msi site's compare products

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------

*www.msi.com/index.php?func=compareindex&prod_no=1744;1804;1696
and this is link for comparision of 3 boards, I added the x58 platinum board too.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 24, 2010)

ya i understand that msi is good then intel but just want to compare for my satisfaction as all board r not cheap so i don't want to do hurry to pick 1 without knowing them nicely. I am not a rich guy so i have to think twice b4 final purchase hope u understand.

About gpu no i am going for hd 5770 as i am never in favor to buy latest release products as if they having any bugs i don't want to suffer so i will wait till fermi good reviews from its users then i will going to decide so if its good i will purchase that later. Thanks for help.

If any1 having detail info on this 3 mother boards [ Intel Desktop Board DX58SO & MSI x58pro & x58pro-E. ] plez give me links...Thanks.

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------

Hey thanks acewin buddy thats really helpful to compare MSI  x58pro & x58pro-E.

IF u have any links to compare intel vs msi plez provide coz i ma strongly looking Intel Desktop Board DX58SO  vs  MSI x58pro-E Features comparison.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 24, 2010)

*www.msi.com/index.php?func=compareindex&prod_no=1744;1804

strange as per the link for comparison there is no difference between the 2 boards then why the other is called pro-e:roll:


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 24, 2010)

hahah...I am also going to ask d same question is there only difference in name ???? coz all other spec. r same for X58pro & pro-E.

Btw whats d difference between sata3 & sata2 as msi board don't have sata3 port but intel dose. plez update me on this..Thanks.

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

Intel Desktop Board DX58SO

*i43.tinypic.com/auwgeg.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

*@*vickybat : Intel also offers advance overclocking. check image [left bottom].

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

Intel is in budget too...10k approx.


```
*www.amazon.com/Intel-Extreme-Tri-Channel-CrossFireX-Overclocking/dp/B001ISJONM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1269423375&sr=1-1
```


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

havent got anything to compare the two different manufacturers. may be some review sites will do.
do these boards come with on-board gfx I do not think so, so buying a gpu at the time u buy ur rig will be a must. then u will have to decide

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------

for msi I know one thing if the specs do not differ then price too wont differ much maybe 200-300

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------

check their respective pages for difference, pro-e comes with split-thermal system and blu-ray audio that what makes the difference hahaa(though I was expecting something like that because putting an E most of the time means more energy efficient so MSI would have also done something like that), cant even understand that what they propose for difference.

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

futhur more something written like lossless
--
*www.msi.com/uploads/features/features_20090925094838.jpg
           • The loss-less content  protection technology with full-rate audio enjoyment from Blue-ray Disc
• Support for 24-bit / 192kHz sample rate offers high quality digital  decoders and speakers
• support 7.1 channels playback, plus 2 channels of independent stereo  sound output (multiple streaming) through the front panel stereo outputs


*www.msi.com/uploads/features/features_a336b0ad5a3271941de6ec9292ba9c56.gif
           Live Update 4 is a single utility software  that automatically checks BIOS, driver and utility updates and installs  for you , which can save your time for searching and lower the risk  while updating.

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

Chipset integrated by Realtek® ALC889, which I think makes the blu-ray audio for pro-e

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------

couldnt even find a review for the intel original board


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 24, 2010)

sata3 is new update in sata line up it allows 6gbps data bandwidth as compared to previous 3gbps.
intel board has only 4 ram slots and you will use 3 slots of ram and if you want to upgrade ram you would not have option to add as you would be left with only one slot and only option would to remove present sticks and add 3 4gb sticks, you got it, better go for some other board,

you need to buy gfx card , as these kinda boards don't come with igp.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 24, 2010)

@acewin : Intel mb aslo supports 7.1 & requires Realtek® ALC889 drivers.

For price & review go here....

```
*www.amazon.com/Intel-Extreme-Tri-Channel-CrossFireX-Overclocking/dp/B001ISJONM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1269423375&sr=1-1

5star : 10 votes check msi pro-E too on this site just search.
```


@azaad_shri75 : price is same approx 10k for intel plus i am going to use 3 2gb sticks so in future if i add last 2gb stick then 8gb is more then enough ram for me.

===========================================================

I am never looking 4 board which having lots of unusable ports. I think 4 sata, 4 usb, 4 ram slots r more then enough as in 2day's word 2tb hdd is available so no1 going to add more then 3hdd i think but still 4 ports r enough. ya if u r giving more ports in server specify boards then its ok but for home pc 4 is enough i think. [Intel is  having 6 sata & 2 esata, msi is having 7 sata & 1 esata ]

Usb ports r now a days not a problem to increase as external ports r available plus cabinet also offers few ports so adding 6/8 ports is waste i think. [ Intel 12 usb, MSI 8 usb ]

What d use of more then 4 slots for ram ?? 8gb is more then enough for home pc as well 4gb sticks r available so we can put 16gb ram. [ Intel 4 slots, MSI 6 slots ]

So i really don't know why this mb brands wasting space by adding useless ports. Good space is really important for good airflow, for good coolers or for anything good which is more useful. 

===========================================================


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 24, 2010)

you are right in your sense hitherto some one needs 12gb ram for eg or 4drives of hdd in raid and another four sas drives - all for eg, it depends on personal use,

what I was trying to say was of triple channel memory is standard for optimum performance for i7 9x series of cpu.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 24, 2010)

Really sorry but i don't want to start Intel, MSI war here but I really want to put my money in good purchase. Plez understand me.

As Intel & MSI both mb prices r not that different i have to choose 1 from them so now i have to choose only 1 from this 2 mobo.

Till now u r told me to go for MSI but no1 give me any specific reason that why i should go 4 MSI over Intel. I want reason plez. If ur posting go for MSI just coz u read msi is good or u have msi board then plez don't do that. As i am in few other computer forum few users only copy-paste conf. from other forums even if they don't know anything so plez don't do that if u have real knowledge which1 is good then plez specify d reasons which really going to help me in nice way.

Plez don't get me wrong as i am not saying u all r copy-pasting but i  just want few good reasons to go for MSI as i am Intel fan  & i really in favor of intel coz processor is from intel & intel have good software's as well technical support on web which is quite nice thing about intel.

So plez if u have pros & cons for Intel & msi I really like to read them b4 final purchase.


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2010)

^^
You are hardly listening to what people are saying. People have mentioned to you umpteen times, that the MSI boards are OC/hardcore gaming series boards. The vanilla Intel is just for the basic X58 chipset. See the number of DIMM slots on the DX58SO. It is '4'. Now to optimize the tr-channel DDR3 architecture you need DIMM modules placed in multiples of '3'. I.E. 3,6..etc. Once you fill 3 slots on the DX58SO, you are not left with many choices. Regarding the SATA ports on the Intel board, you can read *this*. Once the GPU is docked, some of the SATA ports are blocked out.

Overall, vs. the MSI board the Intel Board is:
1. Not well laid out.
2. Cluttered.
3. Not good chipset cooling.
4. OC is slightly difficult. Not impossible though.

Regarding difference between the MSI PRO and 'E' version. The latter offers Blu-Ray audio and better chipset cooling.

Also, in a prior post I mentioned that you might not be able to do 3D work with a gaming card. That too a measly HD5770. Are you sure, your 3D software will support/run flawlessly on a gaming edition card.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

^+1 even i would say that...@asigh that dude does not seem to be reading your posts


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

well cant be helped, you need to repeat things, the amazon review is nothing if you wud have checked some MSI mobo u would have got more votes.
nyhow a review means giving all pros and cons and not just vote.


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2010)

The MSI X58 PRO series, are probably one of the best X58 boards out there. Well laid out, stuffed to the core with features, spacious. Where as the DX58SO is just a vanilla board with the word Extreme series attached to it, and a non OC friendly BIOS. Today if I was picking up a X58 system, I would go with the MSI board -- for sure.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 25, 2010)

No i am reading all post very carefully friends. 1st now u give me some good comparison points for intel vs msi. In previous post i only saw msi features & I not understand why msi is good then intel.
Check my post no #21 i clearly say that i understand that msi is good but i just want to compare msi pros n cons with intel pros n cons so its easy for me to choos from them. 

asigh gives the good comparison in his post #29 & now i am going for MSI x58pro-E   Thanks to all.
===========================================================

---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------

ok so i think i decided to go for....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mother Board = MSI x58pro-E = FIX

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor = Core i7 930 2.66GHz  =  FIX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GFX Card = XFX Radeon™ HD 5770 1024 MB DDR5 (HD-577A-ZNDK)   =   PCI-E 2.1 = FIX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RAM : Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit = FIX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD : Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB = FIX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Supply : Corsair VX550W = FIX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cabinet : Not yet decided. As i want easy to remove function for hdd. I like NZXT M59 but i really don't like that vertical drive mounting means i don't know how i am going to remove sata & power supply cables from it ??? If hdd mounting is horizontal then i think its easy to remove cables from hdd...Any suggestions ??? 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monitor : Yeh i think many lcd monitor brands finds the problem of some software's which requires square ratio so i think wide screen is ok for me but as my work needs close view with monitor many times plez suggest me monitor which going to care my eyes. 22"/24" is good. Specially suggest me a good lcd brand so that i will check there site for features.

Samsung, viewsonic, benq, aser, dell or any other ????
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cabinet is ok as i will choose 1 from at d time of purchase but plez suggest me good brand wide screen monitor.

Thanks for all  friends... Plez feel free to post any suggestion u like to give me.


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 25, 2010)

Benq G2220HD is good brand in W I D E S C R E E N, monitors. And also has resolution 1920x1080


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> No i am reading all post very carefully friends. 1st now u give me some good comparison points for intel vs msi. In previous post i only saw msi features & I not understand why msi is good then intel.
> Check my post no #21 i clearly say that i understand that msi is good but i just want to compare msi pros n cons with intel pros n cons so its easy for me to choos from them.
> 
> asigh gives the good comparison in his post #29 & now i am going for MSI x58pro-E   Thanks to all.
> ...



actually i dont know ur budget for cabby
still
either go for cm 690 or cm 335 elite depending upon ur budget
tell me if u have some more bucks to spend on cabby


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2010)

try looking at Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.2k 
it is a good cabby


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 25, 2010)

No i really don't want that vertical mounting for HDD i wat horizontal mounting if u look the case from its left side. 

*i41.tinypic.com/fvbwv6.jpg
See i don't like the mounting like this above pic. I want horizontal hdd mounting case for better cable management.

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

*I am going for Antec Nine Hundred. any suggestion ???*


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 25, 2010)

*I am going for Antec Nine Hundred = 3.8k approx   any suggestion ???
*[FONT=arial, helvetica][/FONT]
*i44.tinypic.com/16bj95f.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2010)

i think antec 900 costs 6.5k


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 25, 2010)

```
*www.amazon.com/Antec-Nine-Hundred-Steel-Ultimate/dp/B000I5JHB0
```

I am getting it @ 3.8 to 4k cost any suggestion on this case ???

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

Any lcd monitor gives 5year warranty ???


----------



## acewin (Mar 26, 2010)

Dell, but u pay extra some amount for it.
If you feel of buying Antec 900 then go ahead its a good piece, but I did not get the idea of vertical and horizontal mount


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2010)

^^
What he wants:
Horizontal Mounting : the HDD is parallel to the GPU.

And not:

Vertical Mounting    :    the HDD is perpendicular to the GPU.

Though the latter seems a better connectivity option. Cause if the SATA and power cables are routed from behind, the angle should be exact match when hooked up. Not sure why this unusual fetish, for horizontal mount..!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 26, 2010)

Ohhh thanks acewin...I will try to figure out some of d dell monitors as i think lcd is good but not tough so 5 years warranty is good option coz at least for 4/5 years i am not going to change this monitor.

About case some cases specially new once providing verticle mounting of hdd's like this below image...

*i41.tinypic.com/fvbwv6.jpg

some manufactures r giving space for attach cables in right side of case same as above pic [ U will see some more free space in right side for sata & power cable connection so if i want remove hdd only i have to open other side case panel too for safely remove connection of cables which i really don't want.

In some cases they r giving free space in left side for cables which is quite good but then we have to twist sata cable i think for twice to reach hdd from mb connction so i founf horizontal hdd mounting is much better then vertical. [ Every1 having there own opinion & choice ]

Ok i really like the antec 900 as it looks cool + horizontal mounting + great cooling so i am going for it. 

Now only the monitor.... My work needs close view with monitor many times plez suggest me monitor which going to care my eyes. 22"/24" with good features & 5 years warranty is good.


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2010)

I am confused now, the HDD should be parallel to the GPU, or perpendicular..?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 26, 2010)

*Vertical Mounting check below image....
*i41.tinypic.com/fvbwv6.jpg
=================================
Horizontal mounting check below image....
*i44.tinypic.com/c5idd.jpg

Hope u understand now.
*

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

Monitor : Plez suggest me monitor which going to take care of my eyes. 22" to 24" is good. Specially suggest me a good lcd brand so that i will check that brand site for features. I would like to purchase 5year warranty lcd monitor.


----------



## acewin (Mar 26, 2010)

both look horizontal to me 
BTW, I actually like the first one, earlier with IDE did not have choice. Taking out and managing HDD is easier, in what you call vertical, managing HDD affects other cabling a lot with SATA cables being longer and for each drive it being different cable.
also HDD not interfering with the cables give much more space IMO.
check this image *www.hardwarelogic.com/articles/reviews/case/Cooler_Master_CM_690/Cooler_Master_CM_690_Case_Interior_Built_Side.jpg

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

also check this thread
*forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=13220&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, that is what I though. Horizontal mounting is parallel to the GPU, and vertical is perpendicular. The vertical option seems much better, since it is angled for easier access.

For monitor you can read *this*. I will not recommend a thing other then this. It is manageable under 14K.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 26, 2010)

@asewin : I really don't like that hdd mounting which is in ur provided image coz as i know how much gfx card i am going to use horizontal is much better for me.

In ur given image i don't see any power cable or sate cable going to hdd ?? I saw 2 sata cables going from mb but i don't know how those sata cables rich hdd ? & i really don't see power cables.

As if u read my post no #43 i really don't want to remove right side panel of case just to attach/remove sata & power port into hdd so for me horizontal is much better.

& as i am going for msi x58pro-E i know where the sata ports on this mb & which hdd mounting is good with this mobo 

=====================

wow...i seriously like that monitor. Going to check other dell products too. I check LG monitors too with 5 years warranty but they seems quite costly regarding there features & looks 

Thanks to all for great help. Going to finalise my rig soon by selecting monitor


----------



## acewin (Mar 27, 2010)

asswin says he also does not know the story of the cables, but the setup looks all clean.
OP, he has asked you to look for more pics of CM 690, but in the end it is your choice, and if you are getting a good deal then why not Antec cabinet also looks good.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 27, 2010)

yehhh & i am pretty sure that with antec removing or adding hdd's is quite easy as psu is on bottom there is good space to remove/add hdd's. Ya if psu is on top then may be its tough to remove/add hdd's as all type of wires n ports r coming in way of hdd mounting.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Apr 3, 2010)

Any1 knows any good sites for online shopping of computer parts which ships to India with free shipping or low cost shipping ???

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

=================

I specially want the site which sells all brand products.

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------

=================

I am from mumbai so if any1 knows best shop in Lamington road plez let me know b4 my purchases...Thanks for all help.


----------



## asingh (Apr 3, 2010)

PrimeABGB is good for Mumbai people. They ship, but will charge courier..not much. I think they also have a shop at Lamington Road. *Here* is the online link.

Below is the physical address:

*Prime ABGB Pvt Ltd*
16, Laxmi Building compound,
390, Lamington Road, Opp. Swastik Cinema,
Grant Road East
Mumbai - 400 004.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Apr 4, 2010)

HEy thanks buddy 

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------

U know where i get online buy for Thermaltake brand cases which ships to India ??

I founf some on amezon but they r not shipping in India


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> [/COLOR]U know where i get online buy for Thermaltake brand cases which ships to India ??
> 
> I founf some on amezon but they r not shipping in India



try lynx. i think i saw Thermaltake cabby there i last visited. or may try with thunder02.dragon, a member here. sells pcs online.


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, Lynx would have them.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 4, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> Monitor : Yeh i think many lcd monitor brands finds the problem of some software's which requires square ratio so i think wide screen is ok for me but as my work needs close view with monitor many times plez suggest me monitor which going to care my eyes. 22"/24" is good. Specially suggest me a good lcd brand so that i will check there site for features.
> 
> Samsung, viewsonic, benq, aser, dell or any other ????
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



1 suggestion though, get benq E2220 full hd.... it has an hdmi port which g2220 full hd is lacking.... cost is exactly 1k more than g2220....


----------



## CHALLENGER (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually i like Thermaltake V5 Black Edition__ VL70001W2Z   =  USD : $69.99 

& i think its a great case for its price. Any suggestions on.........
*Antec 900 = 110$  vs Thermaltake V5 Black Edition VL70001W2Z = 70$*

OR u have any other choices from Thermaltake under 5k. I like element T also for 99$
===================================================

But i think they newly introduce this Thermaltake V5 Black Edition__ VL70001W2Z case & i try to find this case on net for online buy but i don't found site with this case & which going to ship to India so plez help me in this. If u know any site with this case & if they providing shipment in India then plez help.

=================================

@rahul.007 = I am going for 24 inch BenQ LCD Monitor Full HD HDMI Port G2420HD for 13k approx

Thanks for all help friends.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Apr 7, 2010)

okkkk...I decided everything except motherboard.

as i am reading reviews on different brand motherboards which supports Core i7 (LGA1366) & i found EVGA X58 SLI also a good mobo.

So plez help me in this......

MSI x58 pro-e  OR  EVGA X58 SLI


----------



## CHALLENGER (Apr 8, 2010)

*Plez help me soon...

*MSI x58 pro-e  *OR*  EVGA X58 SLI


----------

